# Remember Your First Guitar?



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm sure you all remember that first one you ever got. It may have been an unplayable turd, or it might have been quite decent. What guitar was it? Do you still have it? If you got rid of it do you regret that decision?

I recently found mine (same make, model, and color, but not "my" guitar) on Ebay. It's a Quest Manhattan - a Japanese one from a company that no longer exists. 

http://i4.ebayimg.com/05/i/001/19/02/7300_1.JPG

Picked it up for nostalgic reasons. I figured the chance of coming by one like it again would be remote (got my original in '84 I think). First tune I learned on it was "Balls To The Wall" by Accept.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've still got mine. A '67 Harmony mini Strat style that was the guitar of choice at the conservatory of music back then. Came with a Gibson Skylark amp that I stupidly sold.

I lasted about 5 months at the conservatory which bored me to absolute tears. Didn't really pick it up again until the 90's. :confused-smiley-010


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I've still got mine too. My dad got a used Lero accoustic guitar for me in about 1977. well, actually, he got it for himself, but didn't get around to learning, so _then _he gave it to me.

old Korean made cheapie (I think he paid $25), but it has stood the test of time, and that is saying something. i was about 7 years old when I got it, and was a big fan of Quick Draw McGraw (think "El Kabong").

finally replaced the tuners and got an overhaul almost 30 years later :smile:

edit: here it is:


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

I've only been at this for not quite a year, but still have my first. There have been a few others since, some stayed, some went but this one's still here.
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

The first guitar I ever had was given to me by my uncle. As a sad coincidence, that uncle died a little over a week ago and I attended his funeral yesterday. The guitar was a mediocre-quality strat copy in a color that would probably be called fireburst or something. It didn't stay in tune, was hard to play and sounded like crap. In any case, it got me started and I was very grateful so thank you uncle Romeo, wherever you are. 

The first guitar that I bought myself was a 335 copy made by a Japanese company called Vantage.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

I got to use this when I started









1956 Jr
My dad bought it used in 1958 and I think he said he paid $50 for it
After a few years I got myself a Hagstrom Swede with money I made taking guys hunting.I used that until I bought a 1979 Anniversary Strat,brand new off the rack and to be honest was the worst guitar I have ever owned.Fender refinished it twice because the finish kept cracking and I finally traded it,to be honest I can't even remember on what.
As for the Jr,my dad passed away a couple years ago and now it sits in my music room,getting the respect it deserves:smile:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

martyb1 said:


> I got to use this when I started


You win.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Mine was an unplayable turd. It was a Framus Archtop Jazz style guitar which if it was any good I would feel lucky to have ever owned. Unfortunately it was a mismatched set of parts. The full sized neck was matched to a three quarter sized body and since the bridge placement on the body was intended to match up with a three quarter sized neck with a short scale length the intonation was just a tad off. By just a tad I mean a damned near a whole semitone over 12 frets. Unplayable is an understatment. It`s too bad too because my mum paid a premium dollar for it back in the day. I traded it to some dumb shit for a Yamaha GT80. I was the big winner in that trade. Rode the bag off that mininike for 4 years with no breakdowns, ever. I didn`t even oil the chain.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> You win.:food-smiley-004:


I was very lucky.My mom and dad di not have a lot of money when I was growing up,but there were always good quality musical instruments in the house.I can not remember a time when my mom and dad were not playing for little country dances and such.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey all,

New kid in town. My first guitar was a Lero SG copy, bought at Richmond's Trading Post on Church in Toronto. It was around 1979...I don't even remember if it was a turd or not (probably safe to assume it was lol), or what happened to it. For my 16th birthday I got a Tele Custom, now that one I wish I still had.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

My first actual real live guitar was such a turd it got sent back -- Kay catalogue Les Paul complete with hardware that just plain fell off the thing in a week. Horrible. Next up was a HondoII LP with DiMarzio superdistortion humbuckers. Not as horrible, I learned on that thing, it absolutely screamed with distortion and feedback, so I thought it was cool. The neck eventually just snapped right in half. 
Like this one only wine red with SD HBs.










First classical, and the one I learned on first was a Hohner, which I sold to mate for £50 and bought a Yamaha from my older brother's friend, who I idolised because he could play like the beejeesus. 

It's all turds all the way down I'm afraid.

Things got better when I ws playing bass -- I borrowed a crap one for an audition, got the job, and got a Tokai kinda Pbass on HP, then eventually an Aria SB700, which I wish I still had.

First "real" guitar was a 72 Les Paul deluxe. Wish I'd kept that too.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yoda said:


> Mine was an unplayable turd.


That about describes my first guitar (and I use the term loosely).


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Never had any that where unplayable. First guitar( borrowed my sister's Kay) was a Suzuki Threes' acoustic that I wished I still had. I have a parlour sized one now. 

The first electric ....got lucky


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

My first electric was an Ovation Breadwinner... I bought it at Sam's ABC Music on the market in Ottawa, and it cost me $350 in 1977. For that much money, I had to choose between this shiney new white Breadwinner and an old, used Les Paul from before I was born, that had scratches on the back and everything. The sales guy tried to talk me into the Les Paul, but even though Ace played one, I figured the Breadwinner was cooler 'cause it kinda looked like an axe (this was before Gene was weilding the battle axe bass!)... So I bought the Breadwinner, and it was a piece of shit, but I loved it for years...

:banana:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Suzuki acoustic made of genuine plywood, ski-jump action, baseball bat neck, strange translucent green/brown finish, and weird dumpster deluxe tone. It was a real struggle to play and it's a wonder I didn't give it up for road hockey or something. My older sister let me use it, then eventually gave it to me, with the rear access zipper gigbag she sewed for it. I'm not sure I remember what happened to it except that I replaced it with a Kent electric and then a Gianinni acoustic. I do wish I still had it since my sister is gone now and she was at least partly responsible for me playing guitar. 

Knowing what I know now, I could make it playable, but I doubt it would sound much better.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

My first guitar was the Squier Bullet SSS in baltic blue. I still play it, somehow it managed to only accumulate one sticker. It's had dirt thrown on it, beat up in the back seat when I left home for days, strings havent been changed in forever but it still sounds pretty awesome. I'm never gonna get rid of it.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Fender Squire Indonesian strat with a trem bridge, alder body, maple neck and rosewood fingerboard......besides the antennea like pickups, it actually sounds pretty good still. I'll never get rid of it...it stays in tune no matter what kind of abuse I put it through....My wife bought it for me after a few months of renting it from L&M..


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

My first guitar was actually a bass...Fender Prophesy II. Got it for my 12th birthday, and still have it today. There were a few small dings in the finish, and the tone knob continually falls off, but it's what got me started into playing. It's since been joined by a Yamaha acoustic, a ( now gone) epiphone elitist LP, and just recently an '08 mia strat. 

As it seems with many others, I owe my parents a debt of gratitude for facilitating my learning of musical instruments...I'm only starting to truly appreciate it now.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

My first guitar was a Pan copy of a Gibson Hummingbird from the 1970's. After about 3 or 4 years of play the tone matured in to the beautiful, mellow sound of a Gibson hummingbird. It was an amazing guitar. I'd still have it but after about 12 years it completely fell apart. From what I've been told those early Japanese copy guitars didn't take to well to our climate. I don't know if that is true but it did seem to completely implode.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

My first guitar was a Strat copy from Univox, wich i had put a Dimarzio Super Distortion on it at the bridge, and a Kahler Bridge, i wanted to copy Glen Tipton's strat from Judas Priest. Then my first Good one was a Kramer Barretta in 1885 i think it was.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

my first guitar was a squier affinity strat, used.

its sitting at home, 7 hrs away, with my brother. he's learning on it.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Heres me playing my first guitar - an absolute POS that I persuaded my parents to buy. Unplayable action. I dont remember what happened to it - I think we might have thrown down a Pete Townshend style smashfest on it.


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

I learned to play on a Sears country style guitar. It's still in the family, though I suspect it's sitting under someone's bed. The first guitar that was all mine was a brand new Epiphone FT-120 Caballero that my Dad bought for me back in 1975.

I lent it to my grandfather when he retired so that he could learn to play. After he died my grandmother stowed it away up in their attic fully strung, by the next spring it was the shape of a banana. I almost cried. I still have it, though the neck is off it right now. I'm trying to summon the courage to remove the top and repair the bracing...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

My first was a Japanese sort of strat thing, single pickup, tremelo, 1/2" of action.......horrible. Paid $29.99 for it at a local harware store in about 1968.

My next one was a Raven......almost playable. :smile: 

After that was my Fury Fireball. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

My first acoustic guitar was a samick 3\4 for kids, that was a rea POS. One of my friend still have it as a movie accessory and used it as a country look in is living room. My second one was an electric LP Copy, don't know were it comes from, there was an inlay butterfly on the head. I got it for some weed back in my teenage era!  ( I think I already said that here) One of my friend still have it as an experiment things. The nut is a lego and for an unknow reason, the brigde pickup is glued in the cavity we dit with a drill, during a party...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> My second one was an electric LP Copy, don't know were it comes from, there was an inlay butterfly on the head.


I have a Les Paul copy neck I bought years ago when I was going to make an SG out of my EB-3 copy. It has the Brand Name "Lyle" on it, and the inlay is a butterfly--but to me it looks like 2 birds on a branch. I believe Lyle was a name used for various Japanese imports--and apparently once CMI (when it owned Gibson) use dit to import guitars from Japan.

My first guitar was a plastic 6 string sort of STrat shaped--that actually was quite good for a toy. Then years later I got a cheap acoustic (K-Mart special) before getting a Taro Classical for Christmas the next year. That one I still have the first two I don't. I sold the K-Mart special for the same price I bought it for. The Classical is actually a nice guitar--not a fancy one--although the rosewood sides & back are beautiful. The tone is great for bluesy riffs. I would only part with it if I went crazy.


----------



## fretlords (Nov 8, 2008)

My first was a Squire stratocaster.


----------



## LastRide (Apr 13, 2007)

My first guitar I believe was a Fender Mustang. I believe it was a late 60's. It was green with a thick racing stripe along the top of the body.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

these threads are fun! 

--- offshore "Ole" plastic 1/2 scale classical with @ least 1.5" action......age 7.
---actually 1st sorta real gtr was an early 80's hondo plywood strat (begged and begged to get it) age. 14.
... that I beat the living hell out of and eventually distroyed: my dad paid 140.00 bucks used (i'd say a rip-off !!! lol) and both my brother and I had to use it !

you could say, I am personally responsible for my brothers lucrative (and tax free) wedding band career ! lol


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

My first guitar was a Granada Les Paul, my parents bought that for me when they signed me up at a music conservitory back in 1979. I still have it as of now but its got a few dents here and there and is still playable. 

Wish I had of taken care of it when I was young

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

My first guitar was actually a bass... a red something or other that was a poor man's copy of a P-bass. I'm surprised that to recall that I actually wanted to play bass! At some point I painted it, then, years later, sold it as art in a show where I'd painted a bunch of cheap guitars and basses.

In 1981, maybe a year after I'd bought that red bass, I figured out that what I really wanted to play was guitar. A guitarist friend come with me to Richmond's Trading Post so I'd up the chances of snagging something decent. We chose a decade old Guild S100. I still have it. Phenomenal guitar.


----------



## theguitardoctor (Sep 15, 2007)

*my first guitar*

It was a Pan copy of a Mosrite. I wish i still had that guitar. I got it on my 8th birthday, i think my dad payed fifty bucks for the guitar and the Standel amp i got with it.

My dads friend changed the strings and did a set up on it. The guitar was a treasure from then on. Again i wish i still had it

TGD:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## RHGraham (Nov 13, 2008)

My first wasn't mine, But I had it for a few years starting out, owned by a cousin's Husband... cousin-in-law?...
Anyway, 1962 Gretch Duo-Jet.
I built my first axe that was really mine, basically a copy of a LP Jr, which is what my dad had. Still my fave to build and play. 
Somethin special about that first one that's really your own. Never forget her.

Randal


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

My 1st guitar was bought off my friend second hand.
It was a SG copy from the Sears catalogue.
I got it off him when he upgraded.
I paid somewhere around $50 if I remember correctly.
It was a O.K. playing guitar.Nothing fancy but it had decent action and stayed in tune pretty well.
I ended up trading it for a car 15 years later.
I do regret getting rid of it, not because it was a outstanding instrument or anything, just because it was my 1st guitar.
Eric


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Do I have my first guitar? Yes and no.

My "first" guitar was a small plastic kids guitar with nylon strings that I got when I was about 6 years old. I'm sure it was only a toy but it did have frets and tuners, so you could "play" it. I don't know what happened to it but would still like to have it just for nostalgia's sake.

My first real guitar I bought about 3 years ago which is the S & P Cedar 6 which I still have and still play.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

My first...:wink:










the first "real" one was a Kay acoustic turd from the Sears catalogue,for xmas from the parents.
First electric was a few months later, either a Stagg LP or a Sears Strat,for get the order....both stellar turds.

Here's the LP..









First decent electric was this Cutler LP..(Matsumoku)

Still have it,it plays great.


----------



## ElectricMahatma (Oct 26, 2008)

My first guitar was a Givson (yes, Givson with a V) E335 copy, the guitar's cost was a phenomenal $100 (split b/w me and my college room mate who never played it again) . I still have the guitar with me back home and it really wasnt a bad guitar , had a decent sound to it (given the price) .


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bubb said:


> My first...:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Bubb: That little git was the same as the one I had when I was a kid. Thanks for including the pic.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bubb said:


> My first...:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Bubb: That little git was the same as the one I had when I was a kid. Thanks for including the pic.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bubb said:


> My first...:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Bubb: That little git was the same as the one I had when I was a kid. Thanks for including the pic.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

2007 Taylor 110


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Still Have It!

No-name Japanese bolt-neck LP. Amazing maple cap in natural finish, maple neck and a rosewood board. Unfortunately the frets are quite small, I replaced the tuners, nut and pick-ups several years ago. I recently talked myself out of buying a new LP in favor of doing some work to that one. I'm gonna take a picture later.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Bubb said:


> First decent electric was this Cutler LP..(Matsumoku)
> 
> Still have it,it plays great.


That's the same headstock design on my first electric--a Granada Les Paul (made by Matsumoku), as well as Canadian Charlie--who also has a Granada.
It's a cool design. 

Did you add the switches on it?


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

Here I am back in the early 80's I must have had it a couple of years when the pic was taken. I even went as far as buy a set of Gibson strings just to use the Gibson label to hide the name GRANADA on the head stock


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

zontar said:


> That's the same headstock design on my first electric--a Granada Les Paul (made by Matsumoku), as well as Canadian Charlie--who also has a Granada.
> It's a cool design.
> 
> Did you add the switches on it?


Yeah,the neck p-up is a Dimarzio dual sound so it came with the switch,I added the switch to the Super II in the bridge position just for kicks,3way ,It functions the same as the dual sound plus it takes a coil right out as well.
Those p-ups have been in it for pretty close to 30 years now.

I've seen an Aria Pro model LP with the same headstock inlay as well.
Lots of different brands came out of the same factory by the looks of things.
Are those Granadas set necks or bolt ons ?


----------



## Dabluz (Oct 9, 2008)

My first guitar was a cheap flat top acoustic guitar bought at Sears in 1964 for about 10 dollars. I quickly bought an Ibanez pickup (the one that goes across the sound hole). That guitar was crap and any note played above the 5th fret was way off. Anyway, after bleeding on that thing for a few months, I bought a used 1956 Gibson Switchmaster for 250 dollars and a used Silvertone Twin Twelve amp for 100 dollars. I wish I still had that guitar and amp today. That amp would be perfect for playing harmonica.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Bubb said:


> I've seen an Aria Pro model LP with the same headstock inlay as well.
> Lots of different brands came out of the same factory by the looks of things.
> Are those Granadas set necks or bolt ons ?


Matsumoku made a lot fo guitars with a lot of different brand names--Aria probably being the most common.
All the Granadas I've seen were bolt on necks--including my Les Paul copy and my Granada bass (an EB-3 copy, without the varitone switch--just a normal toggle switch for the 2 pickups--which I usually have set for both pickups.)

That doesn't mean there never was a set neck Granada, but I never saw one.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

zontar said:


> That doesn't mean there never was a set neck Granada, but I never saw one.


Me either,can't find much of anything about my LP (Cutler) on the interweb,it's a set neck FWIIW.
Don't know anybody else with a Cutler either except fro the bass player who bought his(P-bass copy) from the same shop at roughly the same time I bought that one.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Matsumoku made both set & bolt on necks, so no surprise the Cutler is a set neck.

A friend of mine used to try to convince to glue my Les Paul Copy neck.


----------



## fats (Nov 24, 2006)

Hasn't been that long for me - Yamaha Pacifica, 2002. I'm looking at it right now! It's still a heck of a guitar, and I'm definitely not getting rid of it.


----------



## djfacile (Jul 31, 2009)

I had a Yamaha pacifica 112...red, kindda crappy. My first love was a 1994 Strat Ultra, charcoal, with red, sivler and blue lace sensor. Sold it a couple of years ago, I regret it since.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I had a Kay SG with a bolt on neck and single coils that looked like humbuckers. Red with a black pick guard. It got stolen when I lived in Ottawa.


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

my first guitar was a yamaha f-310 acoustic...but i added a pickup and strung it with electric strings.I always played it that way.
I smashed it in my high school music class...making my own version of "where did you sleep last night"....i had detention for that.
Frank


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

A Stella harmony from Dave snider in about "66.
It was a pig to play, but I wish I had kept it, for open tuning slide stuff.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Hired Goon said:


> I'm sure you all remember that first one you ever got. It may have been an unplayable turd, or it might have been quite decent. What guitar was it? Do you still have it? If you got rid of it do you regret that decision?
> 
> I recently found mine (same make, model, and color, but not "my" guitar) on Ebay. It's a Quest Manhattan - a Japanese one from a company that no longer exists.
> 
> ...



Well, yes and no.

I started taking guitar lessons with a 1980 Epiphone acoustic my mother bought me new in 1980, when I was 9 yrs old. I still remember sitting on the steps in the local music shop when she struck the deal for $160. Still have it (although I put new tuners on it years ago) and for an all ply, bolt on neck guitar it plays well and sounds pretty decent. I have had it for close to 30 years now and it still lives in the blue cardboard case with red velvet lining it came in 

I got my first electric, a Harmony strat copy (sold through Sears catalogue stores in 1985) it was black with a white pickguard and a maple neck. Played OK and I had it all through high school, sold it when I graduated as I had already started making my own guitars by then and never played it anymore. I dont miss it, as it was a mediocre guitar at best.

I will never part with my Epi acoustic though, its the ONLY thing from my youth I have left intact.

AJC


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Yup. Mine was a burgundy Vantage Act 1 (H-S-S) guitar with a Traynor 10 Watt SS amp. No one ever told me how to tune it properly or that it sounded much better tuned. I was left uninspired until I hit 30 and really got into guitar.

Unfortunately I sold it to an acquaintance who has since destroyed it. Oh well, at least I still have my USA Strat (and Boss tuner) I bought to replace it.


----------



## LPguy (Oct 6, 2009)

My very first guitar was a no-name Japanese model picked up at Consumers Distributing. I had it a total of about three days before I traded it for a used Japanese Strat copy. You can read about it here.

http://pulloffs.blogspot.com/2009/07/gear-my-first-guitar-or-life-lesson-6.html

I also bought my first amp with it. A plastic, underpowered Harmony solid state amp. I have since learned to appreciate it in all its crappy glory and have a demo of it here

http://pulloffs.blogspot.com/search/label/amplifiers


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

First one was this late 60s/early 70s Yamaha:









first electric was this 1980ish Washburn Raven:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i had one of these:










thing is, i'm pretty sure i saw my first actual guitar on ebay not long ago. mine had been modified and this one was the same way. 
it was a sweet piece and i wish i knew what i had, and kept it.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

LPguy said:


> My very first guitar was a no-name Japanese model picked up at Consumers Distributing. I had it a total of about three days before I traded it for a used Japanese Strat copy.


Consumers Distributing.... man haven't seen that name in about 15 years.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I was just re-reading this threa, and notice that though I did make posts, I never posted any pictures.
So here are some pictures.

Some of these were cropped for a different project--so I may post ones showing more later-(And I may have posted some of these in other threads.)

My first guitar--of sorts--plastic, but 6 strings and tunable. I got it for Christmas, it later broke, was glued back together, then broke again and tossed out:









Years later I bough a cheap acoustic at K-Mart--it's the only guitar I ever sold, and I broke even on it. I never really bonded with it. (My sister is holding the guitar.)









Soon after that I got what I consider my first real guitar--a Taro Classical-(MIJ)-I still have it. It has beautiful rosewood on the sides--I'll have to post a picture of that sometime. The headstock snapped off at one point, but it was repaired. This picture is from before the headstock incident:









And my first electric--still have it--in the process of modding it--it's taking longer than expected, as I have other stuff that's taking priority.









Each one is a first of some sort.


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

I remember it was a Gretsch Country Gentleman 35 years ago Already


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

I had a starter guitar when I was 8 years old and I don't remember what it was called, but as soon as I started taking lessons in 1959 or so, my parents bought me a guitar identical to this one:

http://www.folkwaymusic.com/images/instruments/archtops/ranchero_df_0609.jpg

Sold it when I was a teen to help finance a Super Reverb, which I sold in '73 to buy a carpet for our apartment.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

i actually bought a used guitar that came from one of those beginner's package. 50 bucks. brand was nova


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Mine was a cheap red plastic strat copy i got for christmas.
the first real one i paid for with my first real job,it was a jay turser strat copy with a transparent black finish that looked purplish.It was a pay as you go guitar and i got to take it home until it was paid up.It took me all winter to pay for it since i had a job and needed to buy an amp for it,who wouldnt?Unfortunately it was stolen a few years ago and probably destroyed since it was a lefty.Who knows,i may find it one of these days,small town and all.


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

Well my brother lent me a parlor guitar (steel string) with no makers name on it, that I used for a while, then I bought a Danelectro U-2 (black) that I paid $15.00 for. Sold it for $15.00 a couple of years later and bought a '54 Tele at Bellones. Wish I still had BOTH those instruments!


----------



## John Bartley (Jul 23, 2009)

big frank said:


> Ias soon as I started taking lessons in 1959 or so, my parents bought me a guitar identical to this one:
> 
> http://www.folkwaymusic.com/images/instruments/archtops/ranchero_df_0609.jpg



That one is amazingly similar to one that my dad owned. In the early '60's (1962?) my mom bought my Dad a Silvertone western style acoustic guitar. With the exception of the electrics it was almost identical to the one you've pictured here. A few years ago when my parents were downsizing they offered it to me, and I took it to pass along to my niece who was taking lessons. She still has it (she's 16 now), and she has instructions not to ever let it out of the family... I remember that it always had a lovely sound - very lively and bright.

cheers

John


----------



## muskrat (Sep 28, 2009)

Jay Turser Strat copy....actually it wasn't a bad little guitar...


----------



## Skeezix (Oct 3, 2006)

A used Epiphone Special, before the Special 2 came out. Still have it too.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

John Bartley: Good old USA made budget archtop guitars.
The Supro was made by Valco in Chicago and your Silvertone was most likely a Valco offering as well. The company did make Silvertone branded guitars for Sears and the bodies for both guitars were probably sourced by Valco partner Harmony.


----------

